# Whitewashing inside of stable



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

My stable is unfinished wood and plywood inside. There are no windows, only stall doors and sliding aisle doors, so when it is closed up, it has to have the lights on to see. Considering whitewashing or white-staining the inside of the barn to reflect more light in there. Anyone done this? 

In the olden days people would just spray the insides of their barns with a mix of slaked lime and water every spring. Cheap disinfectant and also light reflecting surface. Don't know what people do in these modern times besides turn on the electric lights.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Cheap white painted ceilings in one of the barns I worked at...made a huge difference in light and airy feeling.
It did also reflect more light it seemed.
I've seen fences white-washed and heard of it indoors but never participated with it myself.
Don't see why it wouldn't work though...just need the right ingredients & amounts for the "recipe"
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We used to whitewash our brick/block constructed stables/barn but I'm not sure how it would work on wood.
We've painted the interior of our barn in white with the lower half of the stables in brown which makes it lighter and easily washable with disinfectant/detergent/water solution


----------



## Werecat (Aug 23, 2015)

Oooh! Interesting concept. Looking forward to seeing if someone has pictures to share.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

still happens in some dairy barns, especially the amish barns 

I would do some searching to compare whitewash (if you can find anyone local to do it) and a semi-gloss paint. paint might soak into the wood more but i imagine once you get it to quit soaking and start staying on the wood it would be easier to clean and need to be repainted less


----------

